# ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟



## love2be (22 مايو 2008)

*ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟​*


----------



## enass (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*

ماذا تقصديين بالقواعد؟


----------



## love2be (22 مايو 2008)

*# ........... #*

*مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع*


----------



## love2be (22 مايو 2008)

*كل شئ 
يعنى اول اما حد بيموت ايه الخطوات اللى بتتبعوها لحد اما يدفن​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*

هل تقصدين الترتيب ؟
غسل المتوفي و تكفينه فصلاة الجناز بالكنيسة (موضوعا في صندوق) فتوديعه الي حيث ينام لحين اليوم الاخير..
ثم صلاة الثالث فقداس الاربعين 

هل هذا سؤالك ؟


----------



## My Rock (22 مايو 2008)

فعلا في ناس ما تهتم الا بالموت,,,, و في ناس تهتم بالحياة.. كل واحد يمثل نفسه و يمثل رجاءه


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*



My Rock قال:


> فعلا في ناس ما تهتم الا بالموت,,,, و في ناس تهتم بالحياة.. كل واحد يمثل نفسه و يمثل رجاءه


تحياتي على التعليق


----------



## fredyyy (23 مايو 2008)

*ليست الترتيبات مهمة بالنسبة لك*

*لكن ما يجب معرفته *

*لا يوجد في المسيحية عذاب في القبر *

*لكن ينتظر المؤمن المسيحي فرح مع المسيح في الفردوس*

*وذلك بمجرد إنتهاء حياتة على الأرض*

لوقا 16 : 22 
*فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ* ...... وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*

كما أن المسيحين يضعون الميت في تابوت و يصلون عليه و يدفنوه تحت التراب


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*




love2be قال:


> *و هل يدفن الميت بالصندوق ؟ و ما المقصود ​*


المسيحين يدفنون الميت بتابوت ( صندوق ) ليس كالمسلمين يدفنون الميت بلحمه
هل هذا قصدك ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2008)

وفيه نقطة صغيرة كمان احب اضيفها

بيكون رجل الميت في الشرق وراسه عند الغرب لكي لما تاتي الساعة ويقوم الاموات يقف علي قدميه فيصبح مواجه للشرق عند مجئ الرب


----------



## love2be (23 مايو 2008)

*الأنسان خلق من تراب*
*فمنها خلق و اليها يعود *​ 

*هل لديكم شك فى هذا *
*فأنتم تعرفون قصة قايين وهابيل*​ 
*# ................... #*​ 
*لا للقصص الغير صحيحة*​ 
*ُحرر بواسطة .... Fredyyy*​


----------



## انت الفادي (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*



love2be قال:


> *الأنسان خلق من .....​*
> *فمنها خلق و اليها يعود *​
> *هل لديكم شك فى هذا *
> *فأنتم تعرفون قصة ... وهابيل*
> *والغراب # ........... #*​


 
مش كان احسن يبعتله بغبغان بدل الغراب؟؟ علي الاقل شكله احلي و ممكن يتعلم الكلام..


----------



## love2be (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*

*


انت الفادي قال:



			مش كان احسن يبعتله بغبغان بدل الغراب؟؟ علي الاقل شكله احلي و ممكن يتعلم الكلام..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

اولا يجب ان تتعلم اداب الحديث 
ثانيا _ الذى تتحدث عنه هو الله فيجب عليك السؤال باحترام لا بالسخرية فماذا كنت تفعل ان خلقك الله ابكم؟​ 

# .............. #

لا مكان لآيات كتابك هنا


في هذا القسم أنت تسأل فقط

ثم تقرأ الإجابة 

ولك أن تستفسر عما لم تفهم
​​*​


----------



## الحوت (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> مش كان احسن يبعتله بغبغان بدل الغراب؟؟ علي الاقل شكله احلي و ممكن يتعلم الكلام..



:t11:


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2008)

love2be قال:


> *الأنسان خلق من طين ​*
> *فمنها خلق و اليها يعود *​
> *هل لديكم شك فى هذا *
> *فأنتم تعرفون قصة قابيل وهابيل*
> ...


 

ما دخل ما ذكرت بالدفن؟
ما تخليك مركز يا اخي!
قصة الغراب خليه لك و لاخوتك المسلمين فلا داعي لذكرها هنا!

خليك في الموضوع رجاءاً


----------



## fredyyy (24 مايو 2008)

*ُنهيب بالأخوة الأعضاء *

*الإلتزام بأصول الحوار المسيحي وذلك لفائدة ضيوفنا الأعزاء*​


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ممكن اعرف قواعد الدفن عند المسيحيين ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي فريدي*


fredyyy قال:


> *ُنهيب بالأخوة الأعضاء *​
> 
> 
> *الإلتزام بأصول الحوار المسيحي وذلك لفائدة ضيوفنا الأعزاء*​


 
*أعتقد ان الأفادة ستعم بغلق الموضوع*
*يكفينا تشتيت وخروج عن النص*
*لأن الموضوع أنتهي بالأجابة عليه*

*يغلق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------

